# surround sound dvd issues



## mom4under4 (Dec 9, 2008)

I need some big help i can't figure out how to make this work for surround sound for all. I have a Sharp Aquos tv serval inputs on it and a cable box brand motorola. I want to connect a Samsung digital home theater system Ht-z512 and a sony cd/dvd player dvpcx995v. I want all to run on surround is there anyway to accomplish this. I have one HDMI cable at the moment. Please help me. Thanks from mom4under4


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF.

It should be easy to set your system up if your cable box has "optical out" capability. Look on the back for a connection like THIS (in the middle of the page). Get a optical cable and connect the two components. 

Then connect the Samsung to the TV with the HDMI cable, hook up the speakers and you're done.

Your Samsung has a 5 disk DVD player that will output picture to the TV and process the surround sound so you don't need the Sony. If you want to use it for two channel music only - not surround - you can connect it to one of the two Aux inputs on the Samsung (probably red & white RCA plugs). But why bother. The Samsung will play music just fine.


----------

